# Forum Home Renovation Leadlight  Loose Leadlight

## nadia

Hi can anyone advise the best way to fix loose leadlight in my front door. I am hoping I can just reputty the space between teh glass and the door frame but wondering if there is anything special I need to know first?

----------


## autogenous

I cant remember from my lead-light course what it is.  I think you'll find it to be something different to putty.  It also has an oxide to darken it some what. 
Sorry, you meant between the lead frame and the door?

----------

